# New member in the family coming soon! :D



## armandoarturo (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont know if you guys remember about one of my posts when i told you all, about the lady that has no yard, and doesnt takes good care of her toirtoises, The one I convinced her of giving me her 8 eggs, and a big male??...
well.... she called me... she decided she is giving me the big female because she is sick of her... 
Im SOOOO excited! 
She told me to go to her house next friday...
I cant wait!...
Its sad because that tortoise has been there in a small enclosure with no soil, just conrete and car scrap! 
she has been there since she was born, she is 24 years old, and has been eating JUST lettuce all over her life  .. can you belive that????
Her plastorn is damaged because of the concrete, and I guess its also due the poor calcium diet.
I will upload a picture as soon as I get her and show you all =)

I dont usually feed calcium to my tortoises as they get a very good diet, and I dont think they need it. But im going to make a little exception with this one....
Does anyone in here knows what kind of calcium should I buy, how much should I give, and how?

Thanks a lot once more =)


----------



## dmmj (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats, I think I remember you wanted to know about incubating CDT eggs right?

I personally just use cuttlebone the type they sell for birds, that and sunshine should suffice.


----------



## armandoarturo (Aug 30, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Congrats, I think I remember you wanted to know about incubating CDT eggs right?
> 
> I personally just use cuttlebone the type they sell for birds, that and sunshine should suffice.





Yes thats me!...
I got those eggs from that same lady, they are still incubating, some do look fertile and some dont, Ill just wait and let mother nature decide.

cuttlebone?, do they shell it in pet stores?
and how do you give it to them?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 30, 2010)

they sell them in pet stores but they are very exspensive, try a local feed store they should be about 25 cents each, most people either just toss them in there and let them eat it on their own or they grind it up and sprinkle it on the food with a salt shaker.


----------



## Missy (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't have a feed store near by so I get my cuttlebone at Wal-Mart, not as cheap as a feed store but cheaper than a pet store. I take a butter knife and cut it into bight size pieces and put on top Lanas food. When I just left it up to her she did not eat it and because of her condition I want her to for now. I am happy that you got her away from that lady. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2010)

I use a brand called Rep-cal. It comes as a fine powder and you just sprinkle a little on top of the food a couple of times a week. Since she'll be getting lots of sunshine, you should buy the type WITHOUT added vitamin D3.


----------



## Isa (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats 
I am so glad that the lady took the good decision! Poor little tortoise!! Post a pic as soon as you get one please


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no, bad news... 
I talked with the lady this afternoon, and she told me she doesnt wants to give me the tortoise anymore, because her daughter didnt wanted to...
I feel so impotent because theres nothing I can do =/
I told her that it was up to her, and told her that If she really wanted to keep it, she has to make sure the tortoise is safe and getting a good care.
I also told her that I was still going to her house on friday, and teach her how to give a proper care for her, and give the cuttlebone I bought for her.
"crosses finger that she changes mind" =/


----------



## Becki (Sep 2, 2010)

That is too bad! I think you're doing the right thing by trying to teach her proper care though.


----------



## Isa (Sep 2, 2010)

O nooooo!!!
I am so mad at the lady! I am sure the tortoise would have been treated like a little prince with you 
I am glad you are going at her place to show her the proper care, I really wish she will listen to you and do as told.
Good luck and keep us updated.
Fingers crossed that she will change her mind.


----------



## Laura (Sep 2, 2010)

I admire the fact you still want to help her. Maybe she will see how wrong she is and still change her mind. OR make changes for the tort.. Hopefully her daughter is there too...


----------



## jensgotfaith (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, I admire you too. Hopefully once you're there the lady will be open-minded enough to listen to you. I really hope the daughter is there. Do you think it would help if you showed her pics of correct, healthy set ups and healthy torts?


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 18, 2010)

Guess what everyone!
I was doing some work stuff yesterday, and I got a call..
It was the lady... she changed mind and asked me to go to her house for the tortoise!! 
5 minutes later I was standing in her front dor hahaha..
She was like... wow, you're fast!....
Now I have the little fella, She has been eating ALL day long!!! I guess she just cant belive that she is finally eating real food!!
She has been fed just lettuce for 25 years, in a backyard that doesnt even have soil !!!! can you belive that?
The shell its kind of injured =/ , I guess its because of poor nutrition, and cement :S.
If anyone has any advice... please!?
Also.. I can hear her breathing.. its the first time I've seen this. just like if she was tired of walking.... 
here are some pictures of her:
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee388/armandoarturo/100_1083.jpg
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee388/armandoarturo/100_1085.jpg
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee388/armandoarturo/100_1087.jpg

her new name its Frida =)


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 18, 2010)

Other than the shell rot from being on the cement, she looks very good. I'm not sure if any of it is active any more, but you can clean it off and apply some triple antibiotic to the spots.
I think the lady was telling you some white lies about her care. She either got better food than she said or she has only had her since she was an adult.
On a just lettuce diet I would expect to see some pyramiding and I'm not really seeing any.
I'm glad you got her finally though. 

Danny


----------



## Becki (Sep 18, 2010)

Yah! I'm so glad your neighbor changed her mind! I bet Frida is really,really glad!


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2010)

Woohoo  Congratulationssss!
I am soo happy the lady changed her mind!
Frida is beautiful and now she is going to know what it is to live a happy tortoise life


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 19, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Other than the shell rot from being on the cement, she looks very good. I'm not sure if any of it is active any more, but you can clean it off and apply some triple antibiotic to the spots.
> I think the lady was telling you some white lies about her care. She either got better food than she said or she has only had her since she was an adult.
> On a just lettuce diet I would expect to see some pyramiding and I'm not really seeing any.
> I'm glad you got her finally though.
> ...



Your answer kept me thinking about that...
I called her and asked her about the feeding thing..
She told me, she has had her since the tortoise was a hatchling, when her daughter was born, thats why she knows the tortoise its around 25 y/o..
and about the food, she told me she gave her only lettuce, but the tortoise was seen eating food leftovers that were placed outside for the dog 

I will post some pictures of the plastorn tomorrow, because I'm kind of concerned... The pictures that are above dont really show the damage because its wet... but once it goes dry, it looks like if it was pealing away :S
I'll upload them as soon as I get back from work.



Isa said:


> Woohoo  Congratulationssss!
> I am soo happy the lady changed her mind!
> Frida is beautiful and now she is going to know what it is to live a happy tortoise life



Yes! she really looks happy... She has been eating all day long for the last 2 days... and takes little naps under a little bush, this are the first days she has contact with real soil and flora.
I bet she just cant believe it


----------

